
Austrian man learns to code and has a nice life - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/22-year-old-self-taught-web-developer-earns-15k-a-month-in-rural-austria/
======
pretzelhands
Hi HN!

I'm the Austrian dude featured in this article. Since last time it generated a
bunch of discussions I thought it might be nice to hop on here.

If you have any further questions you want to ask, go ahead.

------
Pete-Codes
(author) I still think it's mad pretzelhands can have a really high quality of
life, a great job and live in a village in Austria. And in a farm-house, no
less!

